# Help --- Commercial Oven in my House, and now I need to get another...?



## regatta (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm in a bit of a quandary and need HELP.  

My family moved into a home this year that had this massive 60" stainless steel range, 6 burners, griddle, salamander grill, etc. The make is Magic Chef and probably dates back to 1950's/1960's. I'm going to try and attach a picture. Thought nothing of it, because the house was owned by a former pro-football player and they must have thought it was cool, I did too. The last couple weeks, the temperatures on the ovens started going, one was not stopping, and the other seemed to never fire. Since this was a new home for us, all appliances were covered by our home warranty we purchased at closing. Call them up, and they sent out a technician. He called the home warranty folks back and said it was a commercial range and the parts were no longer available, and they would need to just replace...originally they were not going to cover as a commercial but they have decided to give me $2750 towards a new "similar" range --- They were using the Garland X60 as a price comp. However they will be leaving it up to me to purchase and make arrangements for delivery, install, etc... So what should I do? Buy a commercial Garland, and somehow get this one out, and the new on in... can my old one be repaired at all?  Does this old one have any value? Can I take it apart to get it out of the house? This range has been in this house since probably the 70's.

Thoughts?


----------



## warrent (Dec 26, 2012)

We have a lot of customers inquire about commercial ranges for their homes and we typically discourage it. Because these units have extremely high BTU inputs and are not insulated as well as residential units, there is an increased fire risk. Some home insurance policies will actually be voided by a commercial unit. Even if your insurance provider allows it, many equipment manufacturers will not cover warranty for home installs. In fact, Vulcan won't even ship their ranges to a home. If you want the commercial look and feel, find a high end residential unit. You'll pay more, but you'll probably be happier. Of course, if you insist on a commercial unit, I might know a company who can help match you up... 

I was hoping a tech might offer thoughts on whether the range has any value (other than for scrap). You might check with a local used equipment retailer to see if they would be interested in removing the unit and giving you a little something for it - but those companies are often used to paying pennies on the dollar, so don't expect much for a broken range of that age. However, they might at least help you get that monster out. Best of luck!

--

Warren


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

>>thoughts . . .

a couple to consider

first, the repairman is likely some semblance of the "lonely Magtag guy" who has no experience with commercial equipment.

the "Magic Chef" brand name has been sold / gone through many companies - as a commercial model, actually might be way past any repair parts availability.

but, if you do a web search for magic chef commercial repair parts - several places turn up - and indeed repair parts are often available from "third/fourth/fifth level" suppliers.  research required, by make & model number because as above, the name has changed hands many times.

next, time to check out the terms of the "home warranty" and the laws in your particular state.  do not assume that whatever the warranty people are telling you about what they are required to do / not do is accurate.  if you'll settle for nothing, they'll be happy to represent that option.  the "we'll give you $x and the rest is up to you" is a big red flag - been there, done that, it just ain't "true."

you need to examine / have examined the original terms of the home warranty.  "excluding install / etc" is a really big exception and such would be clearly specified in the original contract you purchased.  if they wrote the policy in the blind and do not have explicit exemptions for "commercial" equipments, they have a problem.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sounds like your thermocouple(s) might be shot. 6 burners, two ovens, salamander with a flat top on it sounds a lot like my Southbend.





  








$T2eC16RHJG8FGs2E3DQmBRt3g-dus!~~60_3.JPG




__
mike9


__
Sep 19, 2013








Call a commercial service outfit and talk to the oldest guy there. He might be able to cross reference the parts you need.


----------

